# WRUW - Accutron, Bulova, Caravelle



## rationaltime

It seems a little early yet, but the ground is white and
the count down has started. Merry Christmas to all.

[edit: The case back is marked "M6".]

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Samantha

Very nice watch! What is its date code? I like all the snow in the picture!
Samantha


----------



## moneysworth

Hey not so fast... I have a birthday coming up on the 18th. Any Bulova watches will be gladly accepted...lol !


----------



## bsshog40

I'm wearing this 1958 thrift store buy today. Just picked this up the other day.


----------



## Samantha

Cool! Are you going to leave it as is, or fix it up? Do you know what movement is in it?
Samantha


----------



## Tomas472

Just a really quick snap to keep this going...


----------



## bsshog40

Samantha said:


> Cool! Are you going to leave it as is, or fix it up? Do you know what movement is in it?
> Samantha


It's running nicely but needs a good service. My tools are in storage right now but I only plan on polishing the crystal out and cleaning the hour markers. I want to keep the rest original. Has a nice 23j movement.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

The infamous and evil... "666"...:


----------



## sixtysix

For the first day of the new forum I picked out a Caravelle I hardly wear. This is a 24 HR dual time....it has two separate batteries and one movement nestled in the center of the other.


----------



## TeeRite

Accutron Gemini for me.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

It figures! On the day the Bulova forum opens its doors, I'm wearing a Timex instead of the usual Accutron.

I'm a little more giddy than I'd like to admit about the new forum.


----------



## ÜberUhr

*Bulova Accutron Eagle Pilot / 65B002*


----------



## dadbar

My ca 1970 Accutron fancy gold watch....for fancy occasions.


----------



## patchief

I guess it may be too soon to have a WRUW each day for the new forum, so this is what I'll have on...on Dec. 8, 2015. Purchased from a WUS member a few months ago. My Bulova Accutron Gemini GMT.


----------



## Tomas472

Just another shot to keep it flowing, because the forum is new. I won't keep posting the same watch every day.

My Bulova 96B230 Military 262 kHz (Precisionist 102.10 movement).








*(Bulova 96B230)*


----------



## PeterK.

my Caravelle


----------



## PeterK.

And here is picture from before and after minute hand relume


----------



## PeterK.

Here is my godfather's Caravelle N1(1971)


----------



## DevoD

Here's another Gemini GMT. Amazing underrated quality with Accutron.


----------



## Pro Diver

This is a 70's era Sea King.


----------



## Pro Diver

Here is another shot of this Swiss made automatic...


----------



## ctt1760

Here's my Bulova.
I love its smooth-sweeping second hand.


----------



## DevoD

Here's another Bulova Accutron: Corvara chronograph


----------



## happy hooligan

Here's my new just serviced 1971 Oceanographer.


----------



## NeverEnough!!

No, I'm not wearing them all today :-d, but here's what I've got in the range.....


----------



## sixtysix




----------



## Pro Diver

Just received this today, a new Sea King. Large but fits like a glove.


----------



## sixtysix

Accutron Eagle Pilot GMT:


----------



## rutolander

Accutron my first try at posting pic 
IOM_1067 by K Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ÜberUhr

*Bulova Accutron II Telluride 96B216
*


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Accutronredux

The 'D' model as it is more often called was produced for one year only, 1971. It was not well received by the public and relatively low numbers were made. Today this Caliber 218 is highly prized by Accutron collectors.


----------



## sixtysix

Accutronredux said:


> The 'D' model as it is more often called was produced for one year only, 1971. It was not well received by the public and relatively low numbers were made. Today this Caliber 218 is highly prized by Accutron collectors.


WOW nice! $185 is about $1100 in today's dollars.


----------



## moneysworth

Stepping out tonight wearing my newly rebracleted Wittnauer JV9650/Poor man's Rolex President.


----------



## nello

My newest Bulova.
The Pelova or Bulagos.
If this had an ETA auto in it, I would have two of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrosado3

two of four. Will post others when I wear them


----------



## jrosado3

Third Bulova in my collection and my favorite one. I did not like the factory bracelet that comes with this Snorkel model and eventually it ended on a black leather one. I have a Caravelle somewhere in the house. Gotta find it to post a pic.


----------



## jrosado3

nello said:


> My newest Bulova.
> The Pelova or Bulagos.
> If this had an ETA auto in it, I would have two of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would settle for a 262 KHz movement. It is a very nice time piece.


----------



## Accutronredux

Bulova Accutron 'Woody', Caliber 218


----------



## jrosado3

Fourth one. This one was a gift to all employees in 1999 when Ethicon turned 50. not my fave but it is a Caravele


----------



## PeterK.

Here is an old Caravelle movement from pocket watch I 
converted into a wrist watch,cactus works as a second hand fully functional 
all done by yours truly.
.


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## simpletreasures

Accutronredux said:


>


Quite a improvement over early medical/doctors watches!


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## sixtysix




----------



## moneysworth

Happy Birthday to me !!! The party is officially started. I'll be sporting my 63C109 Amerigo. My how time flies !


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Macram

What a beautiful example! I have often thought of picking up an Astronaut myself.... Probably my favorite Accutron.


----------



## Accutronredux

Thank you...today's Astronaut on the wrist has the iconic Kreisler large coffin link bracelet.|>


----------



## Macram

Accutronredux said:


> Thank you...today's Astronaut on the wrist has the iconic Kreisler large coffin link bracelet.|>


Both are awesome! I cant decide if I'd prefer the bullet link band or the coffin link stye. I suppose the Kreisler is the most iconic.


----------



## Accutronredux

The large coffin and bullet bracelets are most often associated with the Astronaut, but it looks good on a variety of bracelets...:think:


----------



## Pro Diver

Wow, that is some great collection of Astronauts. Kudos for some great collecting. About 5 years ago, I came across a NOS updated version--the complete kit. And Bulova even sold a quartz clock as an homage to the original watch. Regrettably, I sold the watch but I still have the clock.


----------



## Bodyblue

Thought I would try my first Caravelle New York.....I have had a lot of the old Caravelles By Bulova. I got a screaming deal for a floor model that arrived without a scratch....$19 shipped. They also sell this model with a leather strap but this bracelet is actually decent. Only the tiny inner links are folded and they dont pull hair and it is tight and quiet. The case is solid SS. I needed a dressy watch since I retired all of my vintage Accutrons and at 40mm it is a great size although it wears bigger. It sure as hell does not feel like a $20 watch....I am very impressed.


----------



## eple

First post in this forum, and first full day with an Accutron!

My newly acquired, near NOS, 1967 Accutron 218! Loving the hum.


----------



## supawabb

nello said:


> My newest Bulova.
> The Pelova or Bulagos.
> If this had an ETA auto in it, I would have two of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only there was a lume pip on the bezel, I'd be all over this one.


----------



## Accutronredux

Bulova Accutron caliber 218, Railroad Approved


----------



## Bodyblue

Pro Diver said:


> Wow, that is some great collection of Astronauts. Kudos for some great collecting. About 5 years ago, I came across a NOS updated version--the complete kit. And Bulova even sold a quartz clock as an homage to the original watch. Regrettably, I sold the watch but I still have the clock.


I hated it when Bulova put the Accutron name on everything it made......how stupid is it to put the Tuning Fork logo and the Accutron name on a mechanical watch. Since Citizen gave Bulova a much needed cash infusion a few years ago, such stupid desperation branding has ended and only Accutrons have the TF logo now.


----------



## Bodyblue

This N7 219-2 is easily the best of the Accutron movements IMO. Simplified with help from Citizen it is even more accurate than my 218s.


----------



## moneysworth

Bodyblue said:


> I hated it when Bulova put the Accutron name on everything it made......how stupid is it to put the Tuning Fork logo and the Accutron name on a mechanical watch. Since Citizen gave Bulova a much needed cash infusion a few years ago, such stupid desperation branding has ended and only Accutrons have the TF logo now.


I totally disagree. You think they should have retired the name and logo after the Accutron I was retired ? What a waste. I see no reason that they couldn't use the name and logo on the best watches that they were making at any particular time. Be it Swiss Made automatic or mechanical. Or the Japanese Precisionist movement. Now that the relatively new Accutron II has arrived. To avoid confusion, maybe now your argument makes a little sense. But not much for the last 30 years. 
The original Accutron was and is an iconic watch. The new ones, not so much. With no tuning fork within. Why should it be the only watch with the iconic logo?
To me, the tuning fork and Bulova are one and the same.


----------



## moneysworth

Pro Diver said:


> Wow, that is some great collection of Astronauts. Kudos for some great collecting. About 5 years ago, I came across a NOS updated version--the complete kit. And Bulova even sold a quartz clock as an homage to the original watch. Regrettably, I sold the watch but I still have the clock.


+1


----------



## moneysworth

Accutronredux said:


> The large coffin and bullet bracelets are most often associated with the Astronaut, but it looks good on a variety of bracelets...:think:


Love the coffin link bracelets...


----------



## moneysworth

eple said:


> First post in this forum, and first full day with an Accutron!
> 
> My newly acquired, near NOS, 1967 Accutron 218! Loving the hum.
> 
> View attachment 6393353


Nice piece...


----------



## eple

Thank you! Really enjoying it.


----------



## Accutronredux

Another Railroad Approved...caliber 214 '427'


----------



## JohnnyBlazE

Sun was shining, dial went with my cardigan. Brought summer cheer back to winter:


----------



## moneysworth

Accutronredux said:


> Another Railroad Approved...caliber 214 '427'


Nice... Gotta get me one of these to round out the collection.


----------



## moneysworth

Going out to dinner with my Dad and his cronies tonight. A perfect time to introduce them to my 96G34. Maybe then I'll be inducted into the old boys club...lol ! :-d


----------



## Robmks

On a Kevlar strap from Morellato.

Bob


----------



## Bryon c

Here's my daily wearer. 218 has no date code on back. Serial no. Starts with T0101 has Taiwan inside case back. Black onyx and sterling.


----------



## ÜberUhr




----------



## sixtysix




----------



## Accutronredux

Bulova Accutron '521', MO(1960), caliber 214. Frequently referred to as the "TV" model because of the asymmetrical case, the 521 is also unique for having a glass crystal and snap on case back. In 14kt gold and made in only in 1960.


----------



## georgefl74

Just found out about this sub-forum! Cheers










Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

M7(1967) Caliber 214, Swiss case and movement. I was attracted by the amount of lume used on the dial. It is my impression that Bulova used lume sparingly on their Accutron dials, the exception being Astronaut models and a few others. The lume on this watch will still glow brightly.b-)


----------



## sixtysix




----------



## moneysworth

Off to brave the elements and count down the New Year with the new 214. We'll see how she performs in the cold. A happy and safe New Years to all !!!!!


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Accutronredux said:


> M7(1967) Caliber 214, Swiss case and movement. I was attracted by the amount of lume used on the dial. It is my impression that Bulova used lume sparingly on their Accutron dials, the exception being Astronaut models and a few others. The lume on this watch will still glow brightly.b-)


Never seen an Accutron like that! Looks like a mix of the Astronaut and a RR Approved. It's a beauty too!


----------



## FatTuesday

*Re: WRUW - Accutron*

On New Year's Eve, I'm wearing my Accutron Gemini Automatic Chronograph on Hirsch blue Kevlar strap...


----------



## FatTuesday

*Re: WRUW - Accutron*

New Years Day 2016...









Accutron VX-200 Coke-bezel Chronograph.


----------



## eple

Breaking the rules, and wearing the Submariner today.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## SAM2

Accutronredux said:


> M7(1967) Caliber 214, Swiss case and movement. I was attracted by the amount of lume used on the dial. It is my impression that Bulova used lume sparingly on their Accutron dials, the exception being Astronaut models and a few others. The lume on this watch will still glow brightly.b-)


If you like Accutrons that glow in the dark, you're sure to like this one.


----------



## FatTuesday

Divers abound! Watches I gave / passed down to my son...









I borrow the VX-200 and the orange diver from time to time.


----------



## moneysworth

FatTuesday said:


> Divers abound! Watches I gave / passed down to my son...
> I borrow the VX-200 and the orange diver from time to time.


My son's whole collection (7) was passed down by me... lol !  Trying to give him the bug. I think a vintage Accutron will seal the deal. His birthday is in June.


----------



## Valis

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chrono. A little big but so good looking.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

eple said:


> Breaking the rules, and wearing the Submariner today.
> 
> View attachment 6499489


That is an unbelievable Bulova homage...!!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

.


----------



## Bodyblue

My wife dug this out this morning.....I had forgotten I had bought it for her. It is a 91 and kind of looks it but I still like it. At 35mm it is perfect for her. I put a black heavy mesh on it and it looks great.


----------



## FatTuesday

Leather OEM strap on Gemini


----------



## FatTuesday

Another shot in action...


----------



## Accutronredux

Bulova Accutron M1(1961) 'Alpha'


----------



## ManOnTime

Tinkering with a 40 year old Bulova travel alarm clock while wearing a 48 year old Accutron 214.


----------



## sixtysix

Please post in the monthly thread, this was the very first thread, Thanks!!


----------



## peld

My first Bulova bought in December. I think the Moonwatch will be number 2


----------



## dadbar

Just got mine back from service. Martin Marcus did a great job with this


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

That's an attractive piece Dadbar, very sharp. Swiss 214 judging from the lugs? I haven't used Martin yet, but I have a watch I purchased that was already serviced by him. It's running nicely. His prices may be higher than some, but from what I've seen so far I think he's certainly worth it. I'd definitely use him in the future for one of mine. 

Eric


----------



## simpletreasures

Well, I lost out on this one yesterday. I quit bidding at $101.00. Just couldn't justify going any higher.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Sorry you didn't get it SimpleTreasures. I've seen those also and thought it might be an interesting addition, but like you couldn't justify bidding at the prices I've seen them go to. Would you happen to know what movement was used in this piece? 11dp 7 or 17 jewel? 

Eric


----------

